# Auriez vous besoin d'un prog pour remplacer Quicken/MSMoney?

## fmalabre

J'ai commence un nouveau projet, KuikMoney.

Quelles seraient les besoins pour une telle appli?

Mon but est dans ma premiere release d'avoir:

.XML en format natif pour les fichiers.

.Analyse graphique du budget.

.Consolidation entre plusieurs fichiers (telecharge via Internet).

Des idees?

----------

## TGL

Personnellement, je ne fait pas mes comptes... Mais ce serait quoi le plus par rapport à gnucash ? (enfin, si ça a un rapport, parceque franchement j'y connais rien)

----------

## sergio

C'est vrai que j'ai utilisé l'excellent Quicken durant  3 ans mais j'ai du le laisser tomber quand je suis passer sous Linux. Actuellement je me contente du tableur de KOffice. S'est moins élégant que Quicken mais c'est quand même efficace. J'avais essayé MS Money durant quelques temps mais je n'avais pas été convaincu, Quicken était plus simple, plus joli, et plus partique à mon sens... Un bon produit quoi !! C'est bien pour cela que Microsoft l'a racheté d'ailleurs...

Bref un "Quicken" libre : une bonne idée...  :Razz: 

----------

## sergio

Oups !! Un oubli : Quicken possède une bonne fonction de répartition des dépenses (achat en grande surface par exemple) entre plusieurs catégories... Ce serait sympa de trouver dans ton projet une fonction similaire... Tout comme la fonction de virements entre comptes (la contrepartie est inséré automatiquement dans le compte concerné). ET aussi la possibilité d'enregistrer des opérations répétives avec une périodicité définie (loyer, salaires, etc...)

----------

## crevette

Y a Gnucash qui a ce qui parait est tres bien.

C'est un e pux dommage que chacun parte dans des directions differentes alors qu'en se concentrant sur un projet particulier on pourrait allé plus vite.

masi je sais aussi que la concurrence permet de creer de bonne idée.

----------

## sergio

 *crevette wrote:*   

> Y a Gnucash qui a ce qui parait est tres bien.
> 
> C'est un e pux dommage que chacun parte dans des directions differentes alors qu'en se concentrant sur un projet particulier on pourrait allé plus vite.
> 
> masi je sais aussi que la concurrence permet de creer de bonne idée.

 

Tout à fait !!!

Il faut que tout le monde puisse exprimer sa créativité et qui sait si les solutions trouvées par fmalabre dans son projet ne seront pas originales et reprises par d'autres ensuite même si lui aussi peut s'inspirer de Gnucash... C'est cette façon de procéder qui fait avancer l'Open Source et s'est important pour sa pérénité, son dévellopement et pour renforcer l'intêret croissant des utilisateurs déçus du monde-à-bill... Où le choix n'est pas toujours possible !!!

Que fmalabre développe son projet et je l'essayerai tout comme j'ai essayé Gnucash et d'autres, ensuite je garderai celui qui me convient le mieux... L'OpenSource c'est le libre choix sans contraintes (ou presque)...

----------

## fmalabre

En fait je suis un peu d'accord de concentrer les forces.

Mais j'utilise KDE, et j'aimerais trouver un prog KDE.

Il y a bien KMyMoney, mais ca fait pas grand chose.

J'ai commence a regarder les sources, et ca m'a paru trop complique pour ce qu'il fesait.

Sinon j'ai essaye GnuCash aussi, c'est pas mal, mais l'interface est deroutante. Elle est tres differente de Quicken/MS Money. Je pense que c'est un bon prog, mais peut-etre pas pour les debutants.

Sinon il y a aussi un produit de The Kompany, mais il n'est pas Open Source, et en plus il est payant.

J'essaie dans KuikMoney de le faire tres similaire aux autres projets KDE tels que ceux dans KOffice.

Eventuellement, si ca marche bien, ca sera peut-etre integrer dans KOffice un jour...

----------

## TGL

Et est-ce-que tu pourrais envisager de te reposer sur une partie de gnucash, genre le format de fichier et les fonctions de traitements, pour ne refaire que l'interface. Si c'était possible (à voir suivant la qualité du code et les librairies utilisées), ça te ferait moins de boulot et la compatibité à pas cher...

----------

## boa13

Il y a non seulement Gnucash, mais également Moneydance (qui est une appli Java commerciale pas trop chère).

----------

## dcro

J'utilise quicken depuis plusieurs année et moi ce que je trouverais interessant c'est la prise en charge de l'ofx.

OFX c'est une norme qui permet de telecharger les données chez son banquier préféré.

----------

## boa13

Moneydance peut importer des données OFX. Je n'ai toutefois jamais utilisé ce format, et n'ai donc aucune idée de la qualité de l'implémentation du format OFX dans Moneydance.

Moneydance est une application commerciale (je ne sais pas dans quel état est la compagnie qui la vend, vu que le site web n'a pas été mis à jour depuis un an et qu'il n'y a pas eu de patches depuis janvier), mais la version de test est honnête ; l'application est pleinement fonctionnelle, si ce n'est que vous ne pouvez saisir plus de 100 transactions, ce qui est amplement suffisant pour faire des tests de taille conséquente.

Personnellement, j'ai saisi toutes mes finances des cinq ou six dernières années, ce qui représente plusieurs centaines de transactions, et l'application bien qu'écrite en Java, a des performances satisfaisantes.

Pour conclure, ne prenez pas non plus mes commentaires pour une publicité aveugle pour Moneydance : il s'agit juste du logiciel que j'ai choisi, après avoir fait un essai avec GNUCash. GNUCash est sans doute plus puissant, mais un peu moins abordable, m'avait-il semblé lors de mes tests.

Enfin, je n'ai jamais utilisé d'autres logiciels de finance personnelle, donc je ne peux pas comparer avec Quicken. Ça, il vous faudra le faire vous-même.

----------

## dioxmat

quelques programmes similaires :

ccb, moneydance, qhacc, gnucash, gacc... et jen oublie :)

tres bonne idee cependant... je te souhaite de reussir :)

----------

